

Ask HN: Is there a safe(r) way to use public wifi? - 3stripe

This article about the dangers of using public wifi networks is trending on Medium but doesn&#x27;t mention any solutions to the problem.<p>What steps can people take to reduce the security risks of using public wifi?<p>(There are a heap of people clamouring for this information at the end of the article)
======
nodata
VPN

~~~
Piskvorrr
Of course, you need to trust the VPN endpoint, and it only provides safety for
the data while in transit _to the VPN endpoint_ , no further; but in general,
this is the correct answer.

